# Shifter Boot



## tiemann (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

Does anyone know where I can buy a shifter boot cover for my 2005 GTO ?

Thanks Donna :cool


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

What color stiching?


----------

